# too many "stickys" in forums



## aigle491

This has really been annoying me. There are WAY too many stickys in the french forum especially. (I wouldn't know in any other language because I'm never there) My suggestion here is to make a completely new forum for stickys. I know this is going to be very boring to read these and not many people would want to. But if there was a link on ever forum that goes to this page, some people might go there!!

~Aigle


----------



## alc112

I think the problem is taht the people won't see the forum rules, because the rules are in a sticky in each forum and some really helpeful sticky such us the accents in Spanish and ohter character such us those letters fo french language. So if mods do a new forum just to put stickies, Who will enter there???. You won't be able ttoo post something in it.
that's what I think.


----------



## DDT

aigle491 said:
			
		

> This has really been annoying me. There are WAY too many stickys in the french forum especially. (I wouldn't know in any other language because I'm never there) My suggestion here is to make a completely new forum for stickys. I know this is going to be very boring to read these and not many people would want to. But if there was a link on ever forum that goes to this page, some people might go there!!
> 
> ~Aigle



May I ask you what has really been annoying you about stickies? I really cannot see the point.
I don't think that 6 stickies are too many.
I don't think a sticky-forum might work either.

DDT


----------



## aigle491

This *IS* a suggestion. I never said you had to do this. But when I'm looking for a certain post all the stickies get in the way. Maybe other people also are annoyed by this. Of course you wouldn't be, otherwise you would have changed it by now


----------



## aigle491

alc112 said:
			
		

> I think the problem is taht the people won't see the forum rules, because the rules are in a sticky in each forum and some really helpeful sticky such us the accents in Spanish and ohter character such us those letters fo french language. So if mods do a new forum just to put stickies, Who will enter there???. You won't be able ttoo post something in it.
> that's what I think.


 
I read the stickies all the time


----------



## DDT

aigle491 said:
			
		

> This *IS* a suggestion. I never said you had to do this. But when I'm looking for a certain post all the stickies get in the way. Maybe other people also are annoyed by this. Of course you wouldn't be, otherwise you would have changed it by now



Stickies are posted in order to provide helpful information, not in order to annoy...you wrote you're being *really* annoyed, I invite you to better explain the reasons of such an annoyance because I still cannot see the point.

Thanks,

DDT


----------



## aigle491

just close this thread...there is no way I'm going to win this arguement


----------



## alc112

aigle491 said:
			
		

> I read the stickies all the time


 
But I don't.
I know you''re suggesting
but think about the othe rmembers and th emods.
If mods do a new forum just to put stickies, nobody will enter becasue we wont' be able to post. And I think stickies ar always very helpful.
I saw the french forum and you're right it's a little bothered to scrowl down a little. We only have in the spanish forum 3 stickies. I think french stickies can be summ up


----------



## alc112

nobody wins against mods
i tried lots of tmes


----------



## DDT

aigle491 said:
			
		

> just close this thread...there is no way I'm going to win this arguement





			
				alc112 said:
			
		

> nobody wins against mods
> i tried lots of tmes




These forums are not meant to be a competition playground so that I don't see why someone should win...what I normally prefer is a win-win situation 

DDT


----------



## alc112

sorry for say this
you mods think that you are always right and never give us the reason about a suggestion.
sorry , sorry and happy 2000 posts!!!


----------



## aigle491

I was making a joke...don't take everything so seriously!!


----------



## Narda

Excuse my ignorance, but... what are the stickies???  In the forums, I mean.


----------



## alc112

Narda said:
			
		

> Excuse my ignorance, but... what are the stickies??? In the forums, I mean.


 
son eso hilos que adelante dicen Sticky, si no me equivoco signifcan nota. ahi encotrás las reglas de los foros y muchas otras cosas útiles


----------



## garryknight

At the risk of making this an even more sticky subject, the only time I ever see them is when I want to start a new thread - that's the only time I go into a particular forum - or when they come up as new posts. When I come to the forums I click the New Posts link and read and reply to those in the resulting list. Maybe I'm doing things differently from other people, but I suggest you give it a try if you don't want to keep seeing all those 'stickies'.


----------



## aigle491

garryknight said:
			
		

> At the risk of making this an even more *sticky subject*, the only time I ever see them is when I want to start a new thread - that's the only time I go into a particular forum - or when they come up as new posts. When I come to the forums I click the New Posts link and read and reply to those in the resulting list. Maybe I'm doing things differently from other people, but I suggest you give it a try if you don't want to keep seeing all those 'stickies'.


 
I had to point that out; nice pun.

TO EVERYBODY ELSE:
before anybody else says anything...just to let you know I don't want to be involved in this so I won't be posting in this thread anymore. I'm obviously not going to get my wish (I wish I could phrase that better) so it would be pointless for me to continue


----------



## Narda

I enter the Forum exactly the same way GarryKnight does and never saw a sticky.

Thank you for your explanation alc112, now I know!


----------



## timpeac

alc112 said:
			
		

> But I don't.
> I know you''re suggesting
> but think about the othe rmembers and th emods.
> If mods do a new forum just to put stickies, nobody will enter becasue we wont' be able to post. And I think stickies ar always very helpful.
> I saw the french forum and you're right it's a little bothered to scrowl down a little. We only have in the spanish forum 3 stickies. I think french stickies can be summ up


 
Never one to avoid a bit of controversy, I' m going to agree with aigle here!! 

It's as alc points out above, in the French forum, that I use alot, the number of stickies means that each time I click on that forum to see what's new I have to scroll down because you can't see if the top envelope is closed or not. Just one or maybe two less stickies would really help.

Not a big problem, but it had occurred to me a few times in the past before reading this thread.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Tim,

Rather than a controversy, I think we have a dilemma, and the collective wisdom of the foreros can certainly help.  Stickies are basic information about how to use the forums, keyboards tools, etc.  We have about 1000 new members joining each month.  The stickies are aimed mostly at the newcomers.

And then there are us 'oldtimers' with our grizzled beards, tired horses, and a few months of trail dust on our vests.  We are sick of seeing those stupid stickies blocking a third of the menu page!  

What shall we do?

Never one to aim before I shoot, or think before I type...here's an idea.  Perhaps it's terrible or useless or both...but just maybe it will spark a better thought from you:
Post 1 single solitary sticky in each forum.  Let Post #1 be the table of contents.
Post #2 can be Mike's warm greeting. #3 can be procedural, and #4 can be keyboard/accent tips.

What do all of you think?

cheers,
Cuchu


----------



## timpeac

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hi Tim,
> 
> Rather than a controversy, I think we have a dilemma, and the collective wisdom of the foreros can certainly help. Stickies are basic information about how to use the forums, keyboards tools, etc. We have about 1000 new members joining each month. The stickies are aimed mostly at the newcomers.
> 
> And then there are us 'oldtimers' with our grizzled beards, tired horses, and a few months of trail dust on our vests. We are sick of seeing those stupid stickies blocking a third of the menu page!
> 
> What shall we do?
> 
> Never one to aim before I shoot, or think before I type...here's an idea. Perhaps it's terrible or useless or both...but just maybe it will spark a better thought from you:
> Post 1 single solitary sticky in each forum. Let Post #1 be the table of contents.
> Post #2 can be Mike's warm greeting. #3 can be procedural, and #4 can be keyboard/accent tips.
> 
> What do all of you think?
> 
> cheers,
> Cuchu


 
Sounds good to me!! Maybe one more sticky for "urgent" announcements, because older members would probably never click on that solitary sticky again. If appropriate after a while the urgent sticky info could be moved into another post in the main sticky.


----------



## cuchuflete

timpeac said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me!! Maybe one more sticky for "urgent" announcements, because older members would probably never click on that solitary sticky again. If appropriate after a while the urgent sticky info could be moved into another post in the main sticky.



Let's wait to see if this idea has any_ traction_ with the others who have complained.  If it does, I'll try it out in one forum, and if it works, we can _adhere_ to it elsewhere, by _gum_! I just don't want to get too _attached _to it quite yet.
C.


----------



## timpeac

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Let's wait to see if this idea has any_ traction_ with the others who have complained. If it does, I'll try it out in one forum, and if it works, we can _adhere_ to it elsewhere, by _gum_! I just don't want to get too _attached _to it quite yet.
> C.


 
Yes good idea, or you'll be batting on a _sticky_ wicket otherwise and we'd be _stuck_ then!


----------



## aigle491

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hi Tim,
> 
> Rather than a controversy, I think we have a dilemma, and the collective wisdom of the foreros can certainly help. Stickies are basic information about how to use the forums, keyboards tools, etc. We have about 1000 new members joining each month. The stickies are aimed mostly at the newcomers.
> 
> And then there are us 'oldtimers' with our grizzled beards, tired horses, and a few months of trail dust on our vests. We are sick of seeing those stupid stickies blocking a third of the menu page!
> 
> What shall we do?
> 
> _Never one to aim before I shoot, or think before I type...here's an idea. Perhaps it's terrible or useless or both...but just maybe it will spark a better thought from you:_
> _Post 1 single solitary sticky in each forum. Let Post #1 be the table of contents._
> _Post #2 can be Mike's warm greeting. #3 can be procedural, and #4 can be keyboard/accent tips._
> 
> What do all of you think?
> 
> cheers,
> Cuchu


 
I like it


----------



## cuchuflete

OK, It's done in the English Only forum.  Let us know what you think.

Thanks,
Cuchu


----------



## timpeac

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> OK, It's done in the English Only forum. Let us know what you think.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cuchu


 
Good, but I would add some possible suggestions-

-Because the title of the thread is given as the title of each post in the thread, at the top of each post put a one line title in bold so we know what that message is about.

-In the first post of the thread put a mini index, so you read 

1 - welcome
2 - forum aim
3 - use of smilies

or whatever. Then we can find the post we want quickly.


----------



## cuchuflete

timpeac said:
			
		

> Good, but I would add some possible suggestions-
> 
> -Because the title of the thread is given as the title of each post in the thread, at the top of each post put a one line title in bold so we know what that message is about.
> 
> -In the first post of the thread put a mini index, so you read
> 
> 1 - welcome
> 2 - forum aim
> 3 - use of smilies
> 
> or whatever. Then we can find the post we want quickly.



Thanks Tim,
I wish VB were designed for word processing!  
Post titles are bold. That's the only choice.
When merging threads, the software interleaves posts, because everything is placed in chronological order of original post date.  That's why it took a little time to get these together.  I like your ideas and will be happy to implement them, as soon as we get a little more feedback.
Thanks,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

Well, here we are a day or two later.  One forero complained strenuously about the
number of stickies.  Another agreed, but said it was not a major issue.

We have done the experiment, reducing the number of stickies in the English forum to one.

So far, all of this has been greeted by a collective yawn from the rest of the 13 000 foreros.

Thoughts from additional members are invited.


Cuchuflete


----------



## lsp

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Well, here we are a day or two later.  One forero complained strenuously about the
> number of stickies.  Another agreed, but said it was not a major issue.
> 
> We have done the experiment, reducing the number of stickies in the English forum to one.
> 
> So far, all of this has been greeted by a collective yawn from the rest of the 13 000 foreros.
> 
> Thoughts from additional members are invited.
> 
> 
> Cuchuflete


I think the change in the English forum is good, and would like to see it applied to I-E. Sorry, I didn't realize you were expecting feedback.


----------



## aigle491

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Well, here we are a day or two later. One forero complained strenuously about the
> number of stickies. Another agreed, but said it was not a major issue.
> 
> We have done the experiment, reducing the number of stickies in the English forum to one.
> 
> So far, all of this has been greeted by a collective yawn from the rest of the 13 000 foreros.
> 
> Thoughts from additional members are invited.
> 
> 
> Cuchuflete


 
I really like this. Now you don't have to go from post to post (I'm lazy) to read each of the rules and other sticky notes. It's also much easier to use the forum.


----------



## Philippa

I think it's a good idea too. Not that the Spanish/English foros are too bad (apart from Resources and I know you're hatching a cunning plan of some sort there, Cuchu!). Although I (like Garry) use 'New Posts' usually rather than the forums themselves.
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## alc112

I had a look to french stickies again and realized that 2 could become in 1:
Mike posted a thread called Don't be shy (but before is the french translation) where are the basic rules of all the forums and then there's one about the forum rules. I think the one mike did could be erased. At least could help a little bit. What do you think?
PS: I don't study french, don't ask why, but i don't like it.


----------



## Silvia

lsp said:
			
		

> I think the change in the English forum is good, and would like to see it applied to I-E.


 I'm not sure that's a good idea, not entirely at least. As you know, the Italian-English forum is full of its own initiatives, one of the sticky threads is open to anyone (for additions to the calendar), one is a sort of resources area (containing links and tips for learners); then we have Mike's message and the rules (those 3 sticky threads could go into one thread). I don't think merging everything together can be an advantage, rather a nuisance, if people have to go through long posts to find what they need and get confused. As a moderator, I never received a single complaint about the sticky threads in the Italian section, though I'm aware that we had a couple of additions lately.


----------



## cuchuflete

Part of the difficulty in deciding what is a good idea is that those of us who comment on this topic are all fairly experienced.  The primary benefit of most of the stickies is for the beginners who may read them.

Silvia points out some other things that are special in the Italian forum...resources, the calendar...There may not be a single "best" solution for all of the forums.

So far, this thread has attracted the ideas of only a handful of people, so I'm hesitant to extend what was done in the English forum.  Please ask other foreros to offer their ideas here.

thanks,
Cuchu


----------



## Silvia

Do we have to make everything look just the same? It's like saying the tour Eiffel has to look like the Tower Bridge or the Leaning Tower 
Let's leave what's peculiar to one forum as it is, it's about the identity of that forum. Simple as that. Of course I'm all for make things easier, but I don't think it's a problem in the Italian forum right now.


----------



## lsp

Silvia said:
			
		

> Do we have to make everything look just the same? It's like saying the tour Eiffel has to look like the Tower Bridge or the Leaning Tower
> Let's leave what's peculiar to one forum as it is, it's about the identity of that forum. Simple as that. Of course I'm all for make things easier, but I don't think it's a problem in the Italian forum right now.


No one thought it was a problem in the English forum either, until one day the subject was brought up and things changed. There wasn't a campaign or boycott, there was a post, a comment.  

Mine, about I-E, is that I like the change. It has nothing to do with forcing sameness for the sake of sameness.

Don't worry. I don't care enough to pursue it, I wouldn't dream of soliciting responses pro or con, if people want to pipe up on their own, they will. No stopping them, I've found. And I don't actually expect I-E to change.


----------



## cuchuflete

Silvia said:
			
		

> Do we have to make everything look just the same? It's like saying the tour Eiffel has to look like the Tower Bridge or the Leaning Tower
> Let's leave what's peculiar to one forum as it is, it's about the identity of that forum. Simple as that. Of course I'm all for make things easier, but I don't think it's a problem in the Italian forum right now.



I fully agree with you Silvia.  I said as much in my prior post. 

Why not take a poll in the Italian forum, and see what the frequent users there think?

un abbraccio,
Cuciu


----------



## cuchuflete

lsp said:
			
		

> No one thought it was a problem in the English forum either, until one day the subject was brought up and things changed. There wasn't a campaign or boycott, there was a post, a comment.
> 
> Mine, about I-E, is that I like the change. It has nothing to do with forcing sameness for the sake of sameness.
> 
> Don't worry. I don't care enough to pursue it, I wouldn't dream of soliciting responses pro or con, if people want to pipe up on their own, they will. No stopping them, I've found. And I don't actually expect I-E to change.



Hi Lsp,

The request for a change was generic, and not directed at the EN forum. I used that as a test bed because it had the fewest stickies to begin with..
Consolidating them is quite a bit of work. I'm happy with the outcome, as are the other 3 or 4 people who have responded so far, but that's hardly a fair statistical sample of 13k+ members

I am all for consolidating stickies in the SP forums ---Recursos is under reconstruction, so that will have to remain 'as is' for a while--- but before doing so I will ask the advice of a fair number active participants, both senior and new, in Vocabulario, which is very well attended.

Further thoughts are welcome. Please bear in mind that the stickies are, as far as I can tell, of most importance to the newcomers.

Saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Cuchu 

Here are my two Euro cents, and they are relating to the French-English forum:

We have there several stickies. I guess that two of them could be merged: "Don't be shy" and "New WR rules". 
But three of them should (according to me) remain independant, because we very often mention them in our posts to help new members finding out how to tip French accents and where to find useful links (for pronounciation, etc.); besides, smilies cannot be added to both the previous ones.

Well, I am not one of the French-English forum moderators, thus I cannot state if people complain or not about these stickies but, as far as I am concerned, I do not mind. They just appear at the top of the thread list, that's all! 
I have read them the first time I had visited the forum (and some further times for the helpful ones, and I'm happy! ).


----------



## cuchuflete

Thank you Agnes.  
Cuchu


----------



## abc

I also agree that these two stickies could be merged. ==>>







 Sticky: Ne sois pas timide.../Don't be shy... 
mkellogg 

and






 Sticky: New WordReference Rules / Nouveau Règlement de WordReference 

I have no problem seeing five, six, and I can even live with seven stickies stacking up on top of each other in one forum.  Just please don't torture me with 10 or so.


----------



## fetchezlavache

quite frankly i see no use whatsoever for the 'how to use the smilies' sticky. there, i said it. but none of the stickies bother me at all in fact, which is why i kept silent until now.


----------



## timpeac

My only problem with the stickies (particularly in French/English) is that each time you go into the forum, you have to scroll down to see the new messages (or indeed if there are any), as for me the stickies completely fill the screen.

I have quite a big monitor (oh er missus) so don't the rest of you have this problem, or do you just not mind?

That said, I think you do need to have a sensible limit on stickies, otherwise they just become unimportant through the shear number. I would suggest that there should be no more than 4 maximum for this reason.

I also take the point that stickies are mainly for new members and that it is existing members who are discussing their use. However, on the other side of the coin, we are all just new members for a short time but senior members for a long time (hopefully!).


----------



## cuchuflete

timpeac said:
			
		

> My only problem with the stickies (particularly in French/English) is that each time you go into the forum, you have to scroll down to see the new messages (or indeed if there are any), as for me the stickies completely fill the screen.
> 
> I have quite a big monitor (oh er missus) so don't the rest of you have this problem, or do you just not mind?
> 
> That said, I think you do need to have a sensible limit on stickies, otherwise they just become unimportant through the shear number. I would suggest that there should be no more than 4 maximum for this reason.
> 
> I also take the point that stickies are mainly for new members and that it is existing members who are discussing their use. However, on the other side of the coin, we are all just new members for a short time but senior members for a long time (hopefully!).



Thanks Tim.

I would---purely personal opinion as a forero--like to see now more than two 'regular' stickies in any forum, and temporary ones to grab attention if and when needed.

Have you tried Garry's working style?  You will never see any stickies that way.

Feel free to invite your friends into this conversation.  We seem to be evoking a cosmic yawn from most of the community.

Thanks,
Cuchu


----------



## sophievm

I also think there are too many stickies. My suggestion would be to create only one sticky subject with several messages for different things.


----------



## Agnès E.

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I would---purely personal opinion as a forero--like to see *now more than two* 'regular' stickies in any forum, and temporary ones to grab attention if and when needed.



Excuse me Cuchu, do you mean "no more than two"?

Well, I prefer chosing between several threads a short one which gives me the acurate info I need, than being forced to read a very long one before getting my piece of info. For instance our "liens et ressources utiles" thread is already a rather long one (it has to be, anyway). Merging it with another one (and which one?) should be something difficult.

Is it really such a big problem not to have an immediate view on newcoming threads when we open our forum? Really? Does this justify to disturb our mods and demand some big changes and work from the forum staff?
I wonder.


----------



## valerie

My opinion: I do not like either to have too many stickies that prevent me from seeing new threads at once when entering the French Forum. I think the idea of merging the existing ones is very useful, and we may get to no more than 2 threads: One for *rules*, which may include the old welcome and the new rules, as well as the smilies (which are a specific rule of use, after all). And a second for *references*, including accents, useful links, etc...


----------



## valerie

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Have you tried Garry's working style?  You will never see any stickies that way.



Is there a way to sort the threads by forum once you get the new thread screen?


----------



## cuchuflete

Thank your Agnes,

My slow mind meant "*no* more than..." but my quick fingers  added a letter!

I am open-minded about this entire topic.  I condensed the English stickies into a single thread.  A handful of people seem to be pleased by that.  We don't seem to have very much interest in the entire topic from most foreros.  For the moment, that leads me to leave things as they are.  

Once the Spanish/Portuguese/English Resources sub-forum is entirely rebuilt, I will try to have a single sticky in each of the three languages of that area.  Of course someone is apt to protest (Too many!!! or Not Enough!!!) , but I think we have demonstrated here that we can investigate and discuss such things with calm, and make changes as needed.

Thanks for your ideas,
Cuchu



			
				Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Excuse me Cuchu, do you mean "no more than two"?
> 
> Well, I prefer chosing between several threads a short one which gives me the acurate info I need, than being forced to read a very long one before getting my piece of info. For instance our "liens et ressources utiles" thread is already a rather long one (it has to be, anyway). Merging it with another one (and which one?) should be something difficult.
> 
> Is it really such a big problem not to have an immediate view on newcoming threads when we open our forum? Really? Does this justify to disturb our mods and demand some big changes and work from the forum staff?
> I wonder.


----------



## massie1

It seems to me that stickies are meant to help members access resources and navigate the threads with ease.  For long-time members, the persistant display of this information may be annoying - but what about new members who join in almost on a daily basis?  As a fairly recent member, I can assure you they are quite helpful.  I would not want to see them removed.

As for the problem with having to scroll down to see the posts, I just changed the default settings to see more posts per page rather than using the default setting - works great for me. (User COntrol Panel->Edit Options->Thread Display Option->Number Of Posts To Show Per Page).

In summary, my feedback is don't touch the stickies, please.


----------



## abc

massie said:
			
		

> It seems to me that stickies are meant to help members access resources and navigate the threads with ease.


Agreed!


			
				tim said:
			
		

> That said, I think you do need to have a sensible limit on stickies,


Agreed!


			
				cuchu said:
			
		

> Have you tried Garry's working style? You will never see any stickies that way.


I don't think *we* hate and are tired of seeing the stickies.  What we're having are indeed very helpful and they should remain so.  I just hope that we will never get to see so many of them in one forum.  Btw, the English Only forum has just had a new facelift and I think I like it.


----------



## timpeac

massie1 said:
			
		

> It seems to me that stickies are meant to help members access resources and navigate the threads with ease. For long-time members, the persistant display of this information may be annoying - but what about new members who join in almost on a daily basis? As a fairly recent member, I can assure you they are quite helpful. I would not want to see them removed.
> 
> As for the problem with having to scroll down to see the posts, I just changed the default settings to see more posts per page rather than using the default setting - works great for me. (User COntrol Panel->Edit Options->Thread Display Option->Number Of Posts To Show Per Page).
> 
> In summary, my feedback is don't touch the stickies, please.


 
I tried what you suggested, but it makes no difference for me because when I enter the forum the first 5 messages fill to the bottom of the screen, and these are the stickies. I think I might have misunderstood you ...


----------



## massie1

Actually, since my last post, I have become a senior member and the screen has changed - now I understand what the debate is all about.  That extra forum, only visible to senior members now limits what I see on the first svreen - in short, only the stickies and not the new posts.

So, I may have misled you earlier, if I did, I apologize.  What I have done since, is change the option as I explained previously - doesn't change the views, but reduces the need to toggle between pages as I now get more posts per page.


----------



## cuchuflete

massie1 said:
			
		

> Actually, since my last post, I have become a senior member and the screen has changed - now I understand what the debate is all about. That extra forum, only visible to senior members now limits what I see on the first svreen - in short, only the stickies and not the new posts.
> 
> So, I may have misled you earlier, if I did, I apologize. What I have done since, is change the option as I explained previously - doesn't change the views, but reduces the need to toggle between pages as I now get more posts per page.



Thank you Marcel,
I just looked at the French forum with a new user identity, and then with my normal one.  I see what you mean.  However, Olivier has been doing some quiet and effective consolidation of sticky threads.  There are now fewer than before.

Cuchu


----------



## mjscott

Why would you have more stickies for the senior member, and less stickies and more posts for the newer member? Doesn't that sound backwards?


----------



## Benjy

mjscott said:
			
		

> Why would you have more stickies for the senior member, and less stickies and more posts for the newer member? Doesn't that sound backwards?



when you are a senior member an extra forum is revealed in the french forum which pushes the other stickies down. the forum only availiable to senior members is to do with dictionary development


----------



## Caronium

The very first time I viewed the French-English forum, I did not know what a sticky was. I was unfamiliar with forum related words.
As ironic as it may sound, I probably would have never clicked on stickies (_or stickys?_) if there weren't as many!
I was concerned about following the rules, and that was why I clicked on a sticky and realized what it was.

Maybe the newcomers won't be as ignorant as I was, but I fully agree:
five or six stickies can be a bit annoying, even if I can't see the extra forums.
The recent merging of the sticky threads in the F-E forum is a good start.

And I am glad to be the first non senior member to post here!


----------



## massie1

Would it make sense then, to move the stickies to a sub-forum link on the page that lists all the forums? It would free up some space in the threads pages and would keep the stickies available as a resource for those members who needs them. How's that for an attempt à sauver la chèvre et le chou?


----------



## cuchuflete

massie1 said:
			
		

> Would it make sense then, to move the stickies to a sub-forum link on the page that lists all the forums? It would free up some space in the threads pages and would keep the stickies available as a resource for those members who needs them. How's that for an attempt à sauver la chèvre et le chou?



Hi Marcel,
Perhaps I like your idea because it is similar to the one I offered, and then implemented, in the English forum.  I consolidated multiple stickies into one, with what had been individual threads now appearing as posts.  Your idea would have a similar effect in terms of screen space.

cheers,
Cuchu


----------



## timpeac

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Thank you Marcel,
> I just looked at the French forum with a new user identity, and then with my normal one. I see what you mean. However, Olivier has been doing some quiet and effective consolidation of sticky threads. There are now fewer than before.
> 
> Cuchu


 
Are there? It still looks like 5 to me


----------



## massie1

Just had a look at the English Forum - I like it, a lot. Much cleaner, uncluttered, emphasizes posts, not stickies...


----------



## Bonny

Sorry I am a new member so can you tell me what a sticky is???


----------



## cuchuflete

Greetings Bonny,

A sticky is a thread that stays at the top of a forum menu.  The others appear towards the top when they are first posted, and then again whenever anyone answers.  
After a while, most threads drift towards the bottom, out of sight.

The sticky threads contain general information...forum rules, advice for writing accents, and other things that need to remain visible.  So we "stick" them to the top of the menu.

Best regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## cuchuflete

timpeac said:
			
		

> Are there? It still looks like 5 to me


Yes Tim, there are 5.  Believe it or not, there were 8 until recently.

I suggest that the regular users of the French forum let Olivier, Benjy and DDT know your thoughts.  

Regards,
Cuchu


----------

